# Welcome Amiibo Series Trades



## Nakoaktok (Dec 2, 2016)

Trading for the new series Welcome Amiibo, would prefer US trades.

DONE


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 2, 2016)

I will trade my 12 Wade for your 41 Norma.

I'm in the US. PM me if interested and I'll get it mailed tonight.


----------



## glora (Dec 2, 2016)

I have 1,2 11,12,14,16,19,20,26,30,31,42,47,49

Would like your 4,18,29,36 and 41. 

How many 41 cards do you have as someone else has already offered.


----------



## Nakoaktok (Dec 3, 2016)

glora said:


> I have 1,2 11,12,14,16,19,20,26,30,31,42,47,49
> 
> Would like your 4,18,29,36 and 41.
> 
> How many 41 cards do you have as someone else has already offered.



I only have one 41 card.  The only duplicate cards I have is the 4, 8, 9 and 36.  I would love to trade the other cards minus 41 as I already have a pending trade.  I could take your 1, 2, 11 and 14 for my 4, 18, 29 and 36.  Pm your details.


----------



## Pandemonium (Dec 3, 2016)

I can trade cards 2 Hopkins, 11 Borris, and 14 Ketchup for cards 9 Huck, 29 Julia, and 41 Norma. 
Please PM if interested.


----------



## Reese (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi, I can trade either 42 Gonzo or 49 Ike for 18 Jacob!


----------



## Boccages (Dec 4, 2016)

Oops. Nevermind. Deleted the post.


----------



## Nakoaktok (Dec 4, 2016)

Reese said:


> Hi, I can trade either 42 Gonzo or 49 Ike for 18 Jacob!



Sorry I have already have a pending trade for 18 Jacob.


----------



## Nakoaktok (Dec 4, 2016)

Reese said:


> Hi, I can trade either 42 Gonzo or 49 Ike for 18 Jacob!



Sorry I have already have a pending trade for 18 Jacob.


----------



## Reese (Dec 4, 2016)

Nakoaktok said:


> Sorry I have already have a pending trade for 18 Jacob.


np, oops, should've seen that but I got too excited I guess lol


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 4, 2016)

I'll trade you 16 for 04

- - - Post Merge - - -

PM if interested. I know mail won't be picked up until Monday but will mail it tomorrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah nevermind I had to read posts to see you traded 04.


----------



## Blythetastic (Dec 4, 2016)

My 49 for your 36?  I'm in the US.


----------



## Nakoaktok (Dec 6, 2016)

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi, I have card 47 that I can trade for either card 45 . Thanks


----------

